# Ladies, have you ever fainted?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to the guys...Have any of you had a female partner orgasm till she faints? My wife did once before we were married, it was probably the 3rd or 4th time we made love, and again many years later....

The first time I was 19, and she was an "older woman" of 21...I think she was really impressed...I know after that she gave up all pretense and I no longer had to persuade her to make love....

Talk about a young buck getting the big head, I felt like I was a cross between King Kong and Tarzan....

I didn't know whether I should pound my chest and roar or climb the Empire State building......WOW

Now it is just another great memory in our sexual scrap book...


----------

